# Cheat sheet for all of the abbreviations used on this form



## troy arnett (Sep 10, 2018)

It would make it easier to follow these posts.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 10, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/smf-acronyms-definitions.8539/


----------



## troy arnett (Sep 10, 2018)

THX


----------

